# Waltham Ladies Fob Watch...............



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi All,

A friend of mine has requested further information regarding the value of this watch.

It is a Waltham ladies Fob watch engraved inside with the following :-

1898, Ruby (grade), 15 jewels, hunter style, breguet spring balance

Serial No 1480136

It has been in his fathers family for a long time but no-one knows any more than that. The serial number appears to date it from around 1904-05 apparently




























As can be seen the crystal is broken and has been removed since he took these snaps.

Having trawled the internet and viewed "hundreds of Waltham Pocket Watches" he has yet to see one with such a finely decorated case and wonders if the stones may be valuable.

The case is approx 30mm in diameter and 9mm thick.

Any information on history and value would be much appreciated. :cheers:

Many thanks


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a beautiful watch, but in serious need of repair. Whatever happens, don't try and scrap it. You'll never get another watch this beautiful ever again. Get it serviced, restored and keep it in the family. One day, your friend will be happy that he did.

We don't do evaluations here, but I would suspect (based on a couple of similar watches that I've seen) that this was probably made for a high-quality jeweller such as Tiffany & Co.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A very nice example and the pics show that the enamel is intact with no damage which is a major plus in terms of re sale value. My resources show that the serial number puts it at a much earlier date, 1880/1881 (have a look here)

The case may well be 14ct and should be marked.

As to value, small enamelled fobs are poupular as they can be worn as a pendant and this example is pretty enough to be considered as much as a piece of jewellery as a watch so will appeal to a wider number of people.

I would suggest investing in a new crystal (glass not acrylic) and have the movement cleaned and serviced so that it is running.

I would then choose an auction house which has a large watch catalogue (eg Fellows) and be advised on the reserve price.

If you are going to sell, now is probably the best time to do it

Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris



> A very nice example and the pics show that the enamel is intact with no damage


Look at the back of the watch, on the edge, to the left of the crown. Major damage i am afraid.

John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Never noticed that John, what a pity

Chris


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A friend of mine has requested further information regarding the value of this watch.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the feedback so far, much appreciated.

Further discussions reveal the watch is currently running well and that the inside of each cover is marked 18c.

Any further info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Al.B (Aug 28, 2010)

stonedeaf said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Stonedeaf,

No doubt your friend could look at Waltham pocketwatches all day long and never see another of these.

Although Waltham made the watch movement, a Jeweler would have made the case and incorporated the movement

and retailed it through their outlet.

I'm no expert on U.S Jewelers marks but I'll bet the case is stamped somewhere with the makers mark,

perhaps Tiffany as Shangas suggests...it certainly looks good the biz with the engine turning and enamelling

work.

Given the quality of this work and the fact that the case is 18ct then I would think that the stones would

be genuine.

A valuable watch....but as a jewelry item and not because it's a Waltham.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I should clarify that I have no firm basis for suggesting Tiffany & Co. Merely that it was a popular jewellery-retailer in the early 20th century, when this watch was new. I saw a similar watch (also with a handsome, blue and gold case, also a lady's pocket watch) on another forum which came with its original box, and that was marked with "Tiffany & Co". This watch, being from the same era and of very similar design, might conceivably, have also come from Tiffany.


----------

